# Orks rebooting WaaaagH!



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Bonjourno! i have recently recieved my 6th ed 40k rulebook and its time to rebuild and conquer with a new ork army! so to start im making my new warboss from the assault on black reach one with a few changes!

BLAARRGH PICTURRS:


































































So i cut his klaw arm off fixed the cybork nob sawblade into it so it hinges, and refixed it at a different angle and rebuilt the arm. 

I gave him a kickass beard using the eldar avatar hair and GS and more nobs bits for the stuff on his head.

added more armour to his right shoulder.

Cut up and customised his shoota for bigger and longer shootyness.

I havent put a pick up but i have a grot with an ammo box holding a squig on a pole on the bas with some rockets and stuff! so now onto painting etc whadyya think?:biggrin:


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

So Hello yea its been awhile but i got alot done!








Finished my boss 







Comes with ammo Runt and attack squig







Close up







Next on the list => Lootas and Nobs







On the creation list... can u guess?!?!

Tell me what ya tink!? Thanks guys :B


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

nice work dude, that warboss is pukka.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*_Looks at ammo runt greenstuffed onto its own base._*

You know it never occurred to me to decorate a warboss's base with an ammo runt or attack squig. I'm going to have to do this the next time I make a warboss.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> *_Looks at ammo runt greenstuffed onto its own base._*
> 
> You know it never occurred to me to decorate a warboss's base with an ammo runt or attack squig. I'm going to have to do this the next time I make a warboss.


Hahah yeah it was a very on the fly.." hold on there is a ammo runt from the nobz box and a squig on a pole...combine! " Ive almost finished a battlekan so ill knab some pics


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey all just did abit more of bits and pieces!














Nob 1













Nob 2













Nob 3













Nob 4













Killa battlekan




























The finished kan is from a battlesuit and lots of bits. Grot gobbshite was stupid grot that went and got his arms knawed off by a big squig called jim and alas the mek wired him up and into the battlesuit with apt armaments and weaponry!

So yeah what do you guys think? the kan worthy of going into the conversion deathmatch this month? C&C welcome!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

nice battle suit are you going to do a squad of grot killakans / battle suits or are you going to see where the modeling knife takes you?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

oh they're lovely!

makes me feel so lazy with mine 

keep up the work mate!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> nice battle suit are you going to do a squad of grot killakans / battle suits or are you going to see where the modeling knife takes you?


Well i have one battlesuit left so maybe i will but at the moment got lots of painting and some mantic orks coming


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Well my mantic orx arrived and i couldn't help but mash em up with some GW bitz and make a 12 boyz truck squad (truck will come later) so what dyu think?

Sorry about cack quality of pictures :/







all 12 of them!













































































PK nob

So they are ready to be painted up, took awhile for me to grasp the difference in model kits as the mantic stuff has a mix of built in arms and head which needed cutting out and shaping, the "necks" of the boys are mainly a hunk of sprue with green stuff over the top.

I like the way they are almost hump backed and have a different posture than GW orks normal stature and the nob is abit of fun I got bored so i took a SM combat knife carefully drilled and cut his lower jaw so it sat in it like an extra big toof :B

the black coating is scruffy yes but im tired and just wanted to be done and half way through got motivated so sorted them out... *fail* :headbutt:

But i have abit more painting to do now with these plus finishing some lootas (will get pics) my killa kan (see above) nobs (more pics...) plus a mantic medusa model just for mitts and giggles.

Building and conversion wise my bomma needs work the pilot fitting and the plane making it look... well just better. Oh and i'm planning another kan or a dread... which one dyu think guys? i mean i may use either so its up to u!


Umm so yea thanks for reading and tell me what u think!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Blargh hello. So have alot to do! but dunno where to begin! so ill make a list.. yes lists are always good :3

Unmade/do not own 
Need painting
Half painted
Finished!

Yes i added yellow for my half arsed effort to get into gear!
Warboss
4 Lootas and Mek 
8 Burna boys
12 Boys with trukk
Killa kan
Ghazghul
Snikrot 
Badrukk
Deffkoptas x 3
12 Nobz
3 meganobz
Battlewagon
Looted wagon
Looted wagon
Bikers x 12
Deff dread


So yeah no idea about army lists as of yet but it seems I should finish my warbosses badass retinues first off and go from there... Nobz here we come!!!!!


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

sup dudes its xmas and ive finished my battlewagon for the monthy conversion deathmatch and im working on some homemade kommandos! enjoy and tell me what you think!

































































The Kommando was an inspired moment when i had a sm back pack and bits left to silence the slugga. most likely the silencer doesnt work but he doesnt know that


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Maybe it's an amplifier! 

I love that Wagon! Exactly what I think of when I think of them


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hellados said:


> Maybe it's an amplifier!
> 
> I love that Wagon! Exactly what I think of when I think of them


Haha thats a cool idea! i want more done now  Thanks! and thanks for having a look and commenting


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Ere we go Ere we go Ere we go...

Finished the trukk boys now onto the trukk

I think the mantic orc crossover worked well i like the bare feet instead of boots
















They are more yellow just for the sake of them being more of a squad together ill get pics of my custom trukk Thanks for looking


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Your Looted Wagon is awesome! I also realy like the cloth over the mouth on your first kommando. Keep it up!


----------

